# WHEELS etc ~~(MKV )



## nickal0812 (Oct 19, 2010)

Im trying to make a list of the wheel setups that mkv dubbers are running on air.
Brand: 
Wheel size:
Offset Front and rear:
Tire size:
Fender work: (stock, pulled, rolled, etc)
Picture:


thx all ~


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Brand: Rotiform BLQ's
Wheel Size/Offset: 18x8.5 et45 for all four corners
Tire Size: 225/40
Fender Work: None
Picture:


----------



## bassmanjosh (Nov 6, 2004)

Brand: Work
Wheel size: 18x8 / 18x9
offset front and rear: 45 / 45 (with 5mm spacers up front)
tire size: 205/40/18 / 215/40/18
Fender work: fronts pulled and rolled slightly

Picture:


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

^^ oh my  :thumbup:


----------



## MK5-2.5 (Sep 29, 2010)

Wheels: Rotiform BLQs 
Size: 19x8.5 F/R
offset: +45
Tires: Hankook ventus 215/35/19
Fenders: Rolled and hand pulled :laugh:


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

lip=:facepalm:..rest of car is a win. had to be said sorry


----------



## boostingti4ever (May 17, 2011)

werk said:


> lip=:facepalm:..rest of car is a win. had to be said sorry


this^ is that an ebay lip? :laugh:


----------



## MK5-2.5 (Sep 29, 2010)

I get mixed reviews but it goes with my other cf pieces. And no its not ebay got it from ECS, made for mkv gti.


----------



## boostingti4ever (May 17, 2011)

MK5-2.5 said:


> I get mixed reviews but it goes with my other cf pieces. And no its not ebay got it from ECS, made for mkv gti.


the fitment is pretty bad.


----------



## gtimakesmebroke (Sep 30, 2006)

Brand: Stahl S3
Wheel size: 18X9 front, 18X10 rear
Offset Front and rear: low 40s/high 30s. tough to say cause they mount with spacers weirdly. 
Tire size: 215/40 front, 225/40 rear
Fender work: the tires took care of that when it was static
Picture:


----------



## MK5-2.5 (Sep 29, 2010)

boostingti4ever said:


> the fitment is pretty bad.


Needs to be re-mounted, hit a ditch bad and moved it.


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

gtimakesmebroke said:


> Offset Front and rear: low 40s/high 30s. tough to say cause they mount with spacers weirdly.


 you have spacers in the rear? :what:


----------



## gtimakesmebroke (Sep 30, 2006)

guesswho said:


> you have spacers in the rear? :what:


yes. the hub on the wheel is milled in to fit a spacer because the hub on the car wouldn't fit in the milled part of the wheel. its really stupid actually and with how far the space sits in the wheel, its only a few mm of actual spacing.


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

Like where this is going. More :beer:


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

Wheel size: 17x8.5/17x9.5
Offset Front and rear: 37/34
Tire size: 205/40
Fender work: rolled


----------

